# Looking for USA - Japan exchange for 10 year old



## SwenJohnson (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello!
I’m trying to find an exchange opportunity for my 10 year old boy. He would like to join a Japanese baseball club for 3 months - 1 year and we could then return the favor and host a Japanese boy here in Virginia. Does anyone know of any Japanese families that would be interested in this and/or a strategy for us to find such an exchange for 2022/2023? Thank you!


----------



## BC305 (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi Swen,
I'm not aware of any exchange program for your son's age or specific to baseball. However, there are high school exchange programs (e.g. Youth for Understanding). These can be for the summer or a year and your son could potentially join the school team. That might not be a good time for him to be absent from baseball back home though depending on his baseball aspirations/college plans. Last thought...contact the Japan Little League Baseball Association and see if they know of any program your son might be able to participate in (公益財団法人日本リトルリーグ野球協会). Best of luck to you.


----------



## SwenJohnson (Nov 4, 2021)

BC305 said:


> Hi Swen,
> I'm not aware of any exchange program for your son's age or specific to baseball. However, there are high school exchange programs (e.g. Youth for Understanding). These can be for the summer or a year and your son could potentially join the school team. That might not be a good time for him to be absent from baseball back home though depending on his baseball aspirations/college plans. Last thought...contact the Japan Little League Baseball Association and see if they know of any program your son might be able to participate in (公益財団法人日本リトルリーグ野球協会). Best of luck to you.


Thank you, we will get started on this!


----------

